

High-frequency trading in a switch - 170ns latency - randomblue12
http://www.argondesign.com/case-studies/2013/sep/18/high-performance-trading/

======
gradschool
I worked for a company that was building similar hardware. The main problem
not mentioned much in the linked article is that of enabling customers to
implement their own proprietary trading strategies without requiring them to
be FPGA experts themselves.

